# Help my Alfie keeps treading in his poop!



## kezzy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey all

Alfie still has diarrhea gonna be taking him aback to the vets on monday if no improvement after the weekend when he finishes his course of worming powder.

Now my problem is everytime he poops and this is around 5 times a day at the moment he always manages to tread in it. I cant keep bathing him as I know its not good for him, but he is getting very smelly.

I also dont think is good for him for me to whip him straight out the litter tray once he's finished his business which i have been doing on a few occasions to stop the mess! 

Any suggestions please?

Thanks


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hi Kezzy.
When my older cat has been eating out of the neighbours rubbish bags, and gets the 'trots', I keep an eye on her when she uses the litter tray.
Even as she is in 'mid-flow', I flick some litter over her business. When she has finished, I dab her with some kitchen paper. She grumps about it, but she has always been a bit of a grumpy girl.*


----------



## amylou8 (Mar 3, 2009)

When Mickey had an upset tummy he kept standing in his mess too.. The only way I could stop him treading in it was to take him straight out of the litter tray. I don't think it effects their instincts too much as he still covers it now. I also kept some baby wipes to hand and cleaned his paws with those.


----------



## marmie (Aug 7, 2009)

I had the same problem with my new kitten - but my trick is to scoop some litter over it just before he moves to start scraping - it seems to work and he hasn't had any accidents since. I'm just hoping he'll get better at it with practice coz I won't always be there to scrape over for him!


----------

